# All weight is underside



## Xue Sheng (Mar 21, 2016)

All weight is underside - the blog


----------



## ShawnP (Mar 21, 2016)

i heard a story a long time ago when i was learning Ki principals that related to weight underside
 a young boy was sent to live and train at a monastery, the monk would stand the boy in front of a basket full of sand and was told to slap the sand, from morning to night he would do this day after day, the years rolled on and the boy was sent home to visit with his family. they were so happy to see each other after many years and the family would ask " what have you learned from the monastery?"  to which he would reply "i learned nothing, all i did was slap sand all day" so after he was asked many times what he had learned he angrily slapped his hand down on the solid wood table while screaming "i learned nothing" and breaking the table into splinters.


----------



## mograph (Mar 21, 2016)

Wax on, wax off.


----------



## Zeny (Mar 21, 2016)

When we relax it feels as though the weight is underside, so i agree with this saying.

But as a whole body taken together, we cannot be bottom heavy and top light. Top and bottom must be balanced. Left and right must be balanced. So when we do a posture, the left and right arm ought to be extended in such a manner as to create balance between the two sides.

In chinese the saying is:

1) shang xia ping heng

2) zuo you ping heng

That's why if you are good in your form, your posture has a very spherical quality to it.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 22, 2016)

Zeny said:


> When we relax it feels as though the weight is underside, so i agree with this saying.
> 
> But as a whole body taken together, we cannot be bottom heavy and top light. Top and bottom must be balanced. Left and right must be balanced. So when we do a posture, the left and right arm ought to be extended in such a manner as to create balance between the two sides.
> 
> ...



Funny, I do not remember posting anywhere "Top light" or saying the whole body should be "bottom heavy" care to show me where I did? So...you do all your postures with left and right arms extended.... must make "Block, Perry, Punch" rather awkward.

Also, as I said in another post. If you are going to post Chinese, at least post the characters so I can figure out what  you are trying to say, that or put in the proper tones. Or you could try following forum rules and post the translation in English for others to read and understand

But in response to your post: You missed the point completely.. Which leads me to a Chinese saying for you duìniútánqín (对牛弹琴) Translation: like playing a lute to a cow. So endeth the lesson padawan


----------



## Zeny (Mar 22, 2016)

My post was not meant as a criticism of your blog post at all. My views on balanced body is my own view which i thought is somewhat related to your post.

My wife and i converse in mandarin but i don't know how to write mandarin. I can read a bit and this is self taught.


----------



## ShawnP (Mar 24, 2016)

Xue Sheng said:


> All weight is underside - the blog


so im am curious about what you think "weight underside" is used for? and how you would achieve it?


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 24, 2016)

ShawnP said:


> so im am curious about what you think "weight underside" is used for? and how you would achieve it?



Rooting, and all you need to do is relax and just realize how gravity works


----------



## mograph (Mar 24, 2016)

ShawnP said:


> so im am curious about what you think "weight underside" is used for? and how you would achieve it?


There's a lot in the aikido literature.


Xue Sheng said:


> Rooting, and all you need to do is relax and just realize how gravity works


Yep ... and it's really important to not tense up, or lead with the upper body. If I picture myself as pear-shaped rather than big-shouldered, that can help me visualize it.


----------



## oaktree (Mar 24, 2016)

My daito ryu teacher says the weight is in your throat once the throat passes your belly you fall over an interesting view on balance.


----------

